# BlackWater extract



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

If I was to buy the Kent BlackWater extract, how much should I use for my Vent eggs in a petri dish?


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Search 'tadpole tea'.

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... er+extract

And this is excerpted from the Egg Care Sheet:



> If molding is a problem, the addition of methylene blue to the water (1 drop per 3-5 ounces of water) or the use of 'tadpole tea' is suggested. Tadpole tea is a solution that is rich in tannins, making the water more acidic and antimicrobial. Tadpole tea is most commonly prepared by the addition of black water extract (2-10 mL per gallon of water) or by boiling oak or Indian Almond leaves and using the resulting solution. Insufficient air movement around the petri dishes holding the eggs may also increase the chance of molding so placing the dishes on an open rack or shelf can be of assistance.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

So the blackwater extract in the care sheet is refering to Kent? Or are all brands the same?

But thanks. Althoguh I did read that, I should have specified my question.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

A suggestion:

When you post questions, you may want to reference what you have already read or know, and what you are trying to get clarification on- so you don't get these trite answers to your questions. I find myself answering a lot of your questions that simple searches answer quickly (or doing a copy paste) because the same question or related has come up within the past couple of days, etc.

At the very least, give us more info. Forums like this succeed when there is mutual understanding and an effort to have a conversation and learn from one another.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... blackwater

I've settled on using 1 drop of meth blue per 2oz of water for eggs, and 5ml blackwater extract per gallon for tad tea...tad containers also get some good chunks of almond leaf.

I've heard they werent making the kent bw extract anymore, and I don't like the tetra stuff, so eventually, I'll probably go with all almond leaves (tea).

Oak leaves will also give you some good tannins, and in many parts of the country, you can get them for free.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

flyangler18 said:


> A suggestion:
> 
> When you post questions, you may want to reference what you have already read or know, and what you are trying to get clarification on- so you don't get these trite answers to your questions. I find myself answering a lot of your questions that simple searches answer quickly (or doing a copy paste) because the same question or related has come up within the past couple of days, etc.
> 
> At the very least, give us more info. Forums like this succeed when there is mutual understanding and an effort to have a conversation and learn from one another.


Ha ha, ok, thanks I understand.


----------

